# Hello



## Kryn de Ruyter (Jul 31, 2019)

Hello, my name is Kryn de Ruyter. I live in England. I am a freemason since 2016 so I don't have a lot of experience, but I don't have any regrets of joining.




Sent from my Redmi 6 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Kryn de Ruyter (Jul 31, 2019)

I bought the app today, is there a site too?

Sent from my Redmi 6 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 31, 2019)

Which province?


----------



## Mike Martin (Aug 6, 2019)

Kryn de Ruyter said:


> Hello, my name is Kryn de Ruyter. I live in England. I am a freemason since 2016 so I don't have a lot of experience, but I don't have any regrets of joining.View attachment 6602
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Which Grand Lodge?


----------

